# My first crypt spathe - C. Pygmaea



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

It came out a month after planting in plain topsoil with a bit of clay.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

congrads. and now you will be hooked forever
wilma


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

nice. good to hear plain soil works too!


----------



## PapaLoc (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice!

I have a question though. What kind of moss is that in the pot? And how humid is it kept? I have tried to keep javamoss emersed with a couple of crypts and a host of other aquarium plants (Ludwigia, hydrocotyle, proserpinaca palustris, utricularia gramminofolia, glossostigma, hemianthus ect ect). And the only thing not growing for me was the moss.

Any tips?


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Very interesting, very cool looking with the moss aswell.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

awesome. Nice job.


----------

